# Robin Renzetti shows how to properly rebuild precision spindles, a must see.  Warning, 1.5+ hours...



## Bob Korves (Jan 19, 2020)

This is just incredible!  Precision spindle repairs have been clan secrets among the pros in the business.  Robin Renzetti sets it free here.  Amazingly fine work with strict care to follow best practices, and more.  Who says we cannot 'properly' rebuild our own spindles???


----------



## middle.road (Jan 19, 2020)

I actually started that one last night, and dozed off.
Robin has a rather soothing voice.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 19, 2020)

Wow.  I don't know that I'll ever use that information, but it was fascinating.  Guess I need help!


----------



## MrCrankyface (Jan 20, 2020)

I had issues with the video stuttering a lot the last 20 minutes but other than that it was absolutely amazing content. Always more than impressed by the way he sees and handles things.


----------



## Tim9 (Jan 22, 2020)

Rob is such a skilled and knowledgeable craftsman. He’s really at the top of his game. And totally agree... spindle rebuilding is one of the hidden arts where the secrets seem pretty well guarded. Kind of like show quality electroplating. 
Sure....anyone can Nickel plate a penny on YouTube and the video looks like it worked, but in real life it just rubs off and you’re back to a copper penny. 
   It seems like the same can be said for precision spindles. Easy to change bearings. But in real life... damned thing is sloppy and no longer precision, plus it’ll fail after an hour of hard usage.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 22, 2020)

He is amazing.
Thankfully we have Youtube so we can experience his talent.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2020)

Janderso said:


> He is amazing.
> Thankfully we have Youtube so we can experience his talent.


Robin rarely posts video to YouTube any more.  Most of his work and interaction with others is now on Instagram.  Somehow, Instagram does not lure me, perhaps because they do not send me messages of what is new from the people I like, unless I am doing something wrong there...


----------



## middle.road (Jan 22, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Robin rarely posts video to YouTube any more.  Most of his work and interaction with others is now on Instagram.  Somehow, Instagram does not lure me, perhaps because they do not send me messages of what is new from the people I like, unless I am doing something wrong there...








						How do I turn notifications on or off for someone I follow on Instagram? | Instagram Help Center
					

When you turn on notifications for someone you follow on Instagram, you'll get a notification every time that they share a photo or video. To turn notifications on or off, first go to the person's profile.




					help.instagram.com
				



But I guess there were some bugs in iOS13, pretty sure they've been cleaned out.

One more thing to distract ourselves, but might be worth it.
I've not used it in ages, perhaps time to try it again for certain feeds.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2020)

middle.road said:


> How do I turn notifications on or off for someone I follow on Instagram? | Instagram Help Center
> 
> 
> When you turn on notifications for someone you follow on Instagram, you'll get a notification every time that they share a photo or video. To turn notifications on or off, first go to the person's profile.
> ...


Thanks, Dan.  I will check it out.


----------



## francist (Jan 26, 2020)

It’s extremely doubtful that I’ll ever rebuild a precision spindle, and certainly not to the extent that Robin did, but I just watched that entire video last night and I’m glad I did. I learned a lot about bearings, greases, and best-practise approaches all rolled into a real time project. It was great! Even if you never attempt something like this you can take away a mind set and way of thinking that will do good things for anything you build. Superb video, highly recommended.

-frank


----------



## keeena (Jan 27, 2020)

I saw the video before the H-M post, but thanks for raising it for others. His attention to detail is out of this world. Big time commitment but I'd rank this video as one of his best in terms of what I learned. As a noob: I thought the video had lots of information that was relevant in a general sense. Also learned of a couple products I'd like to try out.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 27, 2020)

Not only is he an incredible machinist but his photography skills are top notch.
He is describing and showing us the little burrs that could have fallen in to the bearings on assembly.
The typical manufacturing world does not look like Robin’s shop. Imho


----------

